# Willow's had a trim



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This was just the first cut. I haven't done her face yet and I'm not cutting her down to match the leg (which is stil short from her spay) lShe was starting to Matt. It was time  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely trim Donna, Willow looks gorgeous

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very good job, she looks lovely, did she behave while you did it?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Very good job, she looks lovely, did she behave while you did it?


Thanks....She was very good but I still have to work in stages. I do the initial body cut and the give her a rest. 
I will rebrush her and then fine tune and finish her legs. They need to come down a bit. 
Then later I'll do her face.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well its good that she has been good so far - ok you are right her back leg does look a bit hairy compared to the rest in the 3rd pic! but so far so good - seen much worse pics after some so called professional grooms!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Her coat is looking alot thicker, she looks beautiful, her face doesn't look to overgrown. I just love the expression on her face in the last photo, looks like she expressing a long sigh out the side of her mouth


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh look at that face ....great job xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> well its good that she has been good so far - ok you are right her back leg does look a bit hairy compared to the rest in the 3rd pic! but so far so good - seen much worse pics after some so called professional grooms!


It seems I would need to use the next comb down for her legs. I ran over them with the same one I used for the body but I need to fine tune and then do some scissor work. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok more leg work done

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake got a little face trim.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Willow, you look beautiful! :love-eyes:

I loved her long and shaggy but genuinely love her like this too....maybe even a little bit more gorgeous like this (if that's at all possible!) :love-eyes: :love-eyes:

Oh, and Jake.....lovely face trim, very handsome.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh Willow, you look beautiful! :love-eyes:
> 
> I loved her long and shaggy but genuinely love her like this too....maybe even a little bit more gorgeous like this (if that's at all possible!) :love-eyes: :love-eyes:
> 
> Oh, and Jake.....lovely face trim, very handsome.


I adore her shaggy but the matts have come. I don't want to end up losing control and needing to really cut her down so this was the compromise. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer! I'm very impressed, So many cuts just don't seem right somehow but Willow still looks like Willow!!! Well done and Jake looks super xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But judging by the glint in her eye, expect some stinky retribution tonight!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yowzer! I'm very impressed, So many cuts just don't seem right somehow but Willow still looks like Willow!!! Well done and Jake looks super xxx


Thanks!!! That is why I'm learning how to do it myself. I always get what I want and if I don't, I only have me to blame. It also saves me 160$ a month. But let me tell you, it's a lot of work! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna, you are one talented lady, photographer, calender composing and fab dog groomer


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna, you are one talented lady, photographer, calender composing and fan dog grooer


and fun blog writer....
Willow looks great, it is hard if the coat has not had a full wash and fluff dry (which in itself can take a couple of hours!) as the coat can flatten when you run the clippers over it, so you have done a great job - and you are managing to keep Jake as handsome as always - you must be so proud when you take your beautiful fur babies out.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Willow looks great and so does Jake. Now don't cut too much off Willow cause she might get mad and will leave you a gift at the top of the stairs

You did a great job on both of them!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> and fun blog writer....
> Willow looks great, it is hard if the coat has not had a full wash and fluff dry (which in itself can take a couple of hours!) as the coat can flatten when you run the clippers over it, so you have done a great job - and you are managing to keep Jake as handsome as always - you must be so proud when you take your beautiful fur babies out.


You are all very kind to me. It is more like I am a cheap, obsessive dog lover. The blog is fun tho and I got some really good material today as I got peed on by a huge dig at the dog park 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is Jake completely better now?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Is Jake completely better now?


He is right now thank God. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Super gorgeous as usual  you did a great job Donna! Hope Jake is feeling better? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!! What a great job!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I adore her shaggy but the matts have come. I don't want to end up losing control and needing to really cut her down so this was the compromise.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Both absolutely gorgeous!! Just beautiful - I love willows face on the second pic of your first post.
I had ruby cut yesterday - not as drastic as Ralph!! But I need to keep on top of hers as I couldn't bare for her to be scalped! 
She looks much darker now all her summer highlights have been trimmed out x


----------

